# I Hope nobody takes offense to this question



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, I have several friends who are hypothyroid, many of them were already overweight before diagnosis. I've noticed all of them talk about it being hard to take weight off(which i'm sure it is), and once your thyroid is removed or your levels(tsh) are high you just stay big. However there are two celebs that come to mind who are very thin, such as katherine bell, and that other hispanic lady that's on the thew sitcom ''Modern Family''. So I guess my question is, if you are already a thin person, is it just a toss up whether you will put weight on, and keep it on... or is it also a matter of eating/exercise habits. Please note that I am not blaming weight on dieting measures, b/c I know some ppl probably do all the right things and STILL can't take it off.

Jennifer gray also recently had a TT, and she is smaller now(DANCING WITH THE STARS) than she's ever been. I would just like to hear experience, thoughts, and opinions.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I gained 20 pounds in two weeks and then another ten pounds while on meds. I have been exercising (walking two to four miles a day, six days a week) since my thyroidectomy on July 20th and the scale doesn't budge! It is very depressing. I am trying very hard to stay positive and realize that I just had surgery and it takes time to get the levels right, etc., but I do fear I'll be like this forever. I have wondered the same thing about the celebs that are so thin and have gone through this stuff. Then you have other celebs like Linda Ronstadt and a couple others that have just gotten bigger over the years, but I have no idea if any of them exercise regularly and have a special diet. It would be nice to know.

Patti


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a very important topic for me as I am overweight, and certainly cannot afford to get any worse!! But to save just a bit of sanity, I've done my best to watch what I'm eating, while NOT attempting to look at any scales. Every time I step on one I'm either 10lbs heavier, or 10lbs lighter than last time. Its just too unpredictable to worry about at this point.

From my research, of meeting people online, in the stores, hospital, talking to anyone and everyone, it seems as those that have a TT for cancer, most of the people that I talked with were either thin, or I was told the person was thin. I even heard never been thin and I'm finally able to loose some weight. Most of the people that I spoke to with thyroid cancer, and tt, they were on the thin side.

I'm guessing that once they have your meds where they need to be, and with cancer where they want them, TSH/T4 surpressed, making you a bit on the hyper side, you *should* be able to loose weight a bit easier than when you were hypo. I would guess that this would be a bit more challenging if you were fighting a thyroid that was not working as well as it should, vs. a missing thyroid. But dont let that fool you either... I've lost AND GAINED while I was hyper.

Also, I wonder, these celebs probably could have docs that will make them a bit more hyper than they should.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am overweight and have been for many years. Despite the weight, I was always pretty active until about 5 years ago when I got hit with on-going fatigue. I sought medical attention when I could no longer keep up with the gentle beginner's yoga class. (I had been in the advanced class 6 mos earlier).
Rheumatologist diagnosed me with fibromyalgia, told me there was nothing she could do to help me and that I needed to exercise. It was very depressing because all I wanted to do was get up and do all the things I used to do, but every time I did, my body would just collapse. I was 28. I tried the Arthritis Foundation's water aerobics classes and was in so much pain I could not move for days. 
I initially gained weight while hyper, then lost like 15 lbs in a week while in hyper storm. Once my levels came down, I gained it all back. 
Now, two months post TT, I am about the same as when I started. I felt better the first month and was getting out a lot for exercise. The past few weeks have not been so good. My pain and fatigue have returned. The month of feeling good gave me hope that treating my thyroid will help with fibromyalgia symptoms. 
I am hopeful that once my thyroid levels even out, I will have more energy and be able to do all the things I want to do. I love being outdoors. In the meantime, I am working on my diet and being patient with my body.


----------



## twinkie (Jun 1, 2010)

greatdanes, I too am overweight and hypothyroid. I started meds about 90 days ago. Since then, I've lost 11 lbs. without trying or doing anything different. I hope this continues. I asked my doctor about it and she said weight loss happens with some people. Go figure?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

twinkie said:


> greatdanes, I too am overweight and hypothyroid. I started meds about 90 days ago. Since then, I've lost 11 lbs. without trying or doing anything different. I hope this continues. I asked my doctor about it and she said weight loss happens with some people. Go figure?


I bet that felt good for you to loose that 11 pounds, keep up the work! Good for you!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

CareBear3030 said:


> This is a very important topic for me as I am overweight, and certainly cannot afford to get any worse!! But to save just a bit of sanity, I've done my best to watch what I'm eating, while NOT attempting to look at any scales. Every time I step on one I'm either 10lbs heavier, or 10lbs lighter than last time. Its just too unpredictable to worry about at this point.
> 
> From my research, of meeting people online, in the stores, hospital, talking to anyone and everyone, it seems as those that have a TT for cancer, most of the people that I talked with were either thin, or I was told the person was thin. I even heard never been thin and I'm finally able to loose some weight. Most of the people that I spoke to with thyroid cancer, and tt, they were on the thin side.
> 
> ...


Interesting points you made!


----------



## twinkie (Jun 1, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> I bet that felt good for you to loose that 11 pounds, keep up the work! Good for you!


I wish I could say it was something I was doing, I would multiply it 10X! lol! As far as I can tell, it's just the synthroid. I'm anxious to see if it continues. I see my doctor again in January.


----------

